# How many hours does your puppy sleep?



## placeshifter (Apr 29, 2014)

I just brought home a 8 week old GS puppy.

She's still in the process of house-training, learning to get used to a leash, and learning basic sit command.

She basically acts like a ***** cat inside (curls up on my foot, rests, and sleeps). She basically sleeps most of the day except for brief play periods outside of around 10-15 minutes every couple of hours.

Outside, she's a bit wild, biting, nipping at the ankles, chasing the kids to bite at their feet and legs, and I'm only able to get her to sit and stay for a few seconds using kibble rewards.

How much exercise does she need to get per day and is this behavior fairly normal (calm and relaxed indoors and wild outdoors)?

How many hours should they be sleeping at this age?


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think the wild outdoors and acting like a cat part is normal. My 5 months old pup does it too. She used to sleep a lot until about 3.5 months but it reduced afterwards. I don't know about how long they should be sleeping. I just let mine sleep whenever she felt like it. As for exercise, many people, both in this forum n those I personally know have told me that I should only lightly exercise my pup until she turns about 18 months. There should be minimal running and try not to let her run on hard ground and slippery surfaces. I think for now you can just take her walking (at her speed) and maybe a little bit of swimming every now and then would do. Stop all exercises the moment your pup is tired.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## placeshifter (Apr 29, 2014)

Alice13 said:


> I think the wild outdoors and acting like a cat part is normal. My 5 months old pup does it too. She used to sleep a lot until about 3.5 months but it reduced afterwards. I don't know about how long they should be sleeping. I just let mine sleep whenever she felt like it. As for exercise, many people, both in this forum n those I personally know have told me that I should only lightly exercise my pup until she turns about 18 months. There should be minimal running and try not to let her run on hard ground and slippery surfaces. I think for now you can just take her walking (at her speed) and maybe a little bit of swimming every now and then would do. Stop all exercises the moment your pup is tired.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, she ran quite a lot today (running towards me on "Come"). I better stop that from now on. I didn't know it would be so bad for her hips.


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

A bunch. My pup is 5 months and he still sleeps about 60% of the day.


----------



## tatman35753 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine is 5 month old now...he still sleeps all night then we get up and he goes out to potty then plays a little more then right back to napping!... i feed him wellness large breed puppy.. and always seem to have to add a lil treat to it for him to eat it...,pumkin, steak, etc...


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, she ran quite a lot today (running towards me on "Come"). I better stop that from now on. I didn't know it would be so bad for her hips.[/QUOTE]

It is okay if she runs a little everyday. She does need a little exercise. Just don't let it be too long. You can't stop running completely either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

placeshifter said:


> How much exercise does she need to get per day and is this behavior fairly normal (calm and relaxed indoors and wild outdoors)?
> 
> How many hours should they be sleeping at this age?


I have a 12 week old. When we bought him home at 8 weeks he was the same way. He would play for brief periods, then rest. At 12 weeks, he plays longer and harder, but still rests a lot during the day. Since he is so young, I monitor the types of exercise. If we go out to socialize, I already know I'll be carrying him most of the time as he gets tired and I don't want to put stress on his joints. When I see him start to sit or slow, I know he's tired. Our walks are brief, mostly small trips to feed stores, pet stores, outside the perimeter of the dog park, or small hike though a trail. Something fun and engaging for him. At home several small (2-3 minutes) Obedience sessions. He settles great in the house. He's resting at my feet this very minute!


----------



## meggie53 (Aug 18, 2014)

So pleased to see this thread because this is just the info I was looking for. Especially amount of appropriate exercise. We have a new puppy, Bella, 9 weeks in a few days, and I want to be very sure we don't inadvertently cause any harm by over exercising. Our boy Prince, who passed last year, had joint issues and much pain as he got older and we know now that we didn't do things right when he was young. So thanks! Your pups play sounds very similar to what our Bella does during play time, brief intense moments, then flop! My first post!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

When Perseus was younger he slept all the time. Only got up to eat, Go to the bathroom, or play for about 5-10 min. They are growing, and fast. So they need all the sleep they can get. My boy was famous sleeping by his water bowl, wake up, take a drink, then back to sleep. Oh and they do a lot of heavy breathing at this age as well.


----------

